# EON'S DOOR - Epic MG Fantasy



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

When twelve-year-old Bobby Wright answers a wild-looking boy's plea for help, he begins an adventure that will take him to the far reaches of a strange world and the limits of his courage.

The boy has come from a land called Erla, having passed through Eon's Door, an ancient tree portal. The soul of Nature is in peril, and he needs Bobby's help to save it. Their dangerous mission will take them into a realm of magic, awesome creatures, and a powerful villain determined to destroy them.

Join the ultimate battle between good and evil--on the other side of Eon's Door.

For fans of C.S. Lewis's _The Chronicles of Narnia_, J.R.R. Tolkien's _The Lord of the Rings_, and Philip Pullman's _His Dark Materials_.

Get your copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00520EJDC/?tag=kbsig-20










***A READER VIEWS AWARD WINNER & ERIC HOFFER AWARD FINALIST***

From the Critics:

"It has a captivating storyline...Overall, beautiful imagery, a lovely ending, and a great read." - Sift Book Reviews

"Wholly immersive and enchanting...J.G. McKenney has written a gem." HopelessBibliophile.com

"Everything I enjoy reading--a new world, new creatures, quests, and special talents (telepathy). McKenney thoroughly thought through these elements and the result is a wonderful adventure story." Mind-Ventures

"Plenty to feed the reader's hungry imagination." LL Book Review

"_Avatar_ meets _Lord of the Rings_--only with characters who are truly more interesting and amazing." BlogCritics.org

*ATTENTION TEACHERS! The free Eon's Door Novel Study Unit, suitable for study in grade 7, 8, or 9 English Language Arts classes, has been revised to meet Common Core State Standards. There's also a version for Ontario teachers. If you're looking for a fantasy adventure to read and study with your students, check it out at www.jgmckenney.com (scroll to the bottom of the Home page).*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

J.G.-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds as if you and your book are well on your way!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck with your book, good to see that you're thinking about how to get it 'out there'. I'll check it out!


----------



## dustylynn (Aug 23, 2011)

Your novel's premise sounds interesting. I'll have to check it out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds interesting, you might want to post a larger image on the first post, I'm sure the image took a long time to make, why not show it off?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Shane Ward said:


> Sounds interesting, you might want to post a larger image on the first post, I'm sure the image took a long time to make, why not show it off?


Like this?

​Yeah, that's cool.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Steverino said:


> Like this?
> 
> ​Yeah, that's cool.


Love your cover!


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, Melody. Malcolm McClinton did the cover. I highly recommend him. 

The cover depicts a very important scene in the story. Oris, the eagle king, battles the stone raptor, trying to give Bobby, Miann, and Appi (the chickadee in the foreground) time to enter the mountain's vault. Below, Kamatz, pack leader of the Nuruth wolves, unable to make the climb, watches and waits for his quest mates.


----------



## Peggy B (Aug 4, 2015)

Excellent cover and lead in - going to mark this one on good reads to read.


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

Hope you enjoy it, Peggy.


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

If you love Nature, this epic fantasy adventure is for you!

EON'S DOOR is available on Amazon for only 99cents! Read all the reviews and get your copy here:

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00520EJDC/*


----------



## cgill88 (Nov 6, 2017)

I will have to give this one a go. Thanks!


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

Hope you like it, Christian.

And for anyone else who loves Nature, this epic fantasy adventure is for you!

EON'S DOOR is available on Amazon in both Kindle and paperback formats! Read all the reviews and get your copy here:

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00520EJDC/*


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

When twelve-year-old Bobby Wright answers a wild-looking boy's plea for help, he begins an adventure that will take him to the far reaches of a strange world and the limits of his courage.

The boy has come from a land called Erla, having passed through Eon's Door, an ancient tree portal. The soul of Nature is in peril, and he needs Bobby's help to save it. Their dangerous mission will take them into a realm of magic, awesome creatures, and a powerful villain determined to destroy them.

Join the ultimate battle between good and evil--on the other side of Eon's Door.

For fans of C.S. Lewis's _The Chronicles of Narnia_, J.R.R. Tolkien's _The Lord of the Rings_, and Philip Pullman's _His Dark Materials_.

Get your copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00520EJDC/?tag=kbsig-20










***A READER VIEWS AWARD WINNER & ERIC HOFFER AWARD FINALIST***

From the Critics:

"It has a captivating storyline...Overall, beautiful imagery, a lovely ending, and a great read." - Sift Book Reviews

"Wholly immersive and enchanting...J.G. McKenney has written a gem." HopelessBibliophile.com

"Everything I enjoy reading--a new world, new creatures, quests, and special talents (telepathy). McKenney thoroughly thought through these elements and the result is a wonderful adventure story." Mind-Ventures

"Plenty to feed the reader's hungry imagination." LL Book Review

"_Avatar_ meets _Lord of the Rings_--only with characters who are truly more interesting and amazing." BlogCritics.org

*ATTENTION TEACHERS! The free Eon's Door Novel Study Unit, suitable for study in grade 7, 8, or 9 English Language Arts classes, has been revised to meet Common Core State Standards. There's also a version for Ontario teachers. If you're looking for a fantasy adventure to read and study with your students, check it out at www.jgmckenney.com (scroll to the bottom of the Home page).*


----------

